# Streaming Video Webcams



## desertflyer (Mar 18, 2015)

Does anyone know any good streaming video webcams? Not static images. I'm having trouble finding an up to date list. Perhaps it's my Google Fu that's lacking.

Any with Amtrak movements?


----------



## Alice (Mar 19, 2015)

Here's a list, some of them (like TO) require paid membership.


----------



## guest (Mar 21, 2015)

These are great, in particular the Bailey Yard cam.

Does anyone know of a camera that is based near a busy Amtrak station ... Chicago? Or anywhere else we'd see more than one or two Amtrak trains per day?

Thanks


----------



## Big Iron (Mar 22, 2015)

Regarding the Chesterton, IN rail cams, for some reason I'm getting a broken link for all of the free cameras on the railstream website. Just noticed yesterday, 3/21. Is it members only now?


----------



## KmH (Mar 22, 2015)

Live cam at Bailey Yard, the largest rail yard in the world (North Platte, NE).


----------

